
Hilary Putnam, Giant of Modern Philosophy, Dies at 89 - longdefeat
https://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/18/arts/hilary-putnam-giant-of-modern-philosophy-dies-at-89.html
======
nabla9
March 17, 2016

